# brushes



## burntchef (Oct 27, 2008)

what is everyone using to get inside of there bottles brushed out clean.?? toothbrushes work great for the first 5 inches but wont get to the bottom. and where are you getting them as well. thanks


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2008)

GREAT QUESTION! When I 1st started collecting bottles in the 70s you could buy bottle brushes at the grocery store,cause many products still came in glass. Now so much plastic ,can't get them there no more. I bought my different size brushes at a bottle show a long time ago and have kept them. I haven't noticed if any have been for sale in awhile. A guy used to sell a grouping of different size brushes in the "ANTIQUE BOTTLE AND GLASS COLLECTOR MAGAZINE" ,but I don't get it now so I don't know if that is true still  or not.I saw an article on ebay how a person can buy bottle brushes where they sell fish tank supplies,cause they are used to clean the glass fish tanks. MAYBE SOME ONE HERE ON THE FORUM SELLS THEM OR KNOWS WHERE TO GET THEM . GOOD LUCK! THE BRUSHES ARE AN IMPORTANT NEED IN COLLECTING AND CLEANING ANTIQUE BOTTLES! I have very small [for 2 inch bottles] to very large[for gallon pickle bottle] .YES THE TOOTH BRUSH IS HANDY SPECIALLY TO CLEAN THE OUTSIDE OF A BOTTLE,WHERE THERE IS NOOKS AND CRANNIES. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND AND WHERE ! ALWAYS GOOD TO KNOW A SOURSE JUST IN CASE! JAMIE


----------



## SNDMN59 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought mine from the privy digger. Hs sells a set of 9 for around $13.00 , all differant tapered ends , plus skinny or large , very pleased  with them. It takes 2- 3weeks to get them well wellworth the money.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi burntchef...
 I'm new at all this but I sometimes put a bit of rice and hot water in the bottles and shake like hell....It works a bit. And I've found it hard to find bottle brushes in stores also. farmgal


----------



## DeaconDave (Oct 28, 2008)

I am new to this hobby as well and have tried many ways to clean bottles. For me the best way is the following. Go to home depot and buy a couple of 5 gallon paint buckets, a pair of long rubber gloves ( as close to your elbow as possible) . Buy a gallon of  Zep calcium, lime & rust remover. Pour the zep into your bucket along with one gallon of water. with gloves on put your bottles in the bucket holding them down until the bubbles stop, then set it on the bottom and put another one in, so and so forth until you have all of your bottles in the bucket, put the lid on and let set for a couple of days. CAUTION IF A BOTTLE HAS A PAPER LABEL DO NOT PUT IN THE BUCKET.  Cut a pound of copper wire into small bits -1 /4 inch to 1/2 inch. when you remove your bottles be sure to dump the ZEP mixture back into the bucket. Rinse the bottles with cold water. Put the copper bits into the bottle, not full, around 1/2 inch from bottom add water  up to the top of the copper bit,s  and shake like mad .  This works for me but like i said Im new to all of this. But I just finished cleaning over 800 bottles that my Brother and I dug in 1980.I couldn't get started earlier because I had a company to run. I am now retired. Hope this helps you, best wishes.
      DAVE
 P/S be sure to wear safety glasses when handling the Zep.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 28, 2008)

Here ya go guys. You will notice of course you will notice that you should ckeck this forum on how to buy and use them. [sm=lol.gif]
 If this link is not what you want then try the search feature of this forum.[]

http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&client=pub-8503897397197043&channel=3669490915&cof=FORID%3A1%3BGL%3A1%3BS%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.gulftel.net%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.gulftel.net%2Fimages%2Flogo_141x50.gif%3BLH%3A50%3BLW%3A141%3BLBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BVLC%3A%23551a8b%3BGFNT%3A%230000cc%3BGIMP%3A%230000cc%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3B&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&q=bottle+diggers+cleaning+brushes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is another link  www.justmanbrush.com all kinds of brushes.


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2008)

Good place Rick.


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 31, 2008)

HELLO, Wayne Lawry, at www.jardoctor.com sells nice sets of brushes with super-fast shipping. Ann


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2008)

WEDIGFORYOU: I DON'T SEE ANY BRUSHES FOR SELL ON THE JAR DOCTORS WEB SITE. DO YOU HAVE TO EMAIL HIM TO GET INFO BOUT BRUSHES? JAMIE


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, just call him or email him.


----------

